# 3rd and final ground breaker



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Last one for this series. I did this one a little different. The armature is the same process as the other two. The head was a foam cast I made and carved the mouth. The corpsing was dryer lint and latex paint. I have two dogs so their is quite a bit of a hair in the lint. Once the dry brush hit it the textures really popped out. hmmmm....whats next?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Cool. Nice poses. Great reuse of stuff!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very good expression and the texture is also very good. Great job over all.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The texture is great!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I REALLY like this one DZ. His coloring is so neat...I liked the other two as well, but this guy is my favorite. I love everything about him from his coloring, to his texture, to his pose.....He is just fantastic!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks surprised


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great looking prop DZ! Excellent technique and use of materials. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I really like this too! I think those pose you you did for this one is great. It really looks like he could reach right out and grab you!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Dog hair zombie!!  I have 2 dogs too, and an abundance of dog hair dryer lint - should utilize it.

Cool pose. Will look fantastic out in the yard at night!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for looking and the comments. At least here when I show pictures of homemade rotting corpses I don't get strange looks like I do when I show them at work.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

You did a great job on this! Some people just don't have a real appreciation for homemade rotting corpses for some reason....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

DZ, congrats on completing the set! Can't go wrong with a group that gruesome looking!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

discozombie said:


> Thanks for looking and the comments. At least here when I show pictures of homemade rotting corpses I don't get strange looks like I do when I show them at work.


ROFLMAO - I can so relate to that DZ. Awesome job with your groundbreakers. I really like this one very much.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job on all 3 ground breakers. I really like the texture of this one!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

The reason he gets those funny looks at work is because he is the church minister. LOL. OK, just kidding. I do believe this is my favorite pose of the three. But it is hard to say for sure.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I like the pose on this one the best. I found after doing the first two if I over emphasized the angles of the shoulders and spine the overall effect was much better. If this were a real person I would have paralyzed them. Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice texture and color! Nice job!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I like the dryer lint and paint texture!


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

discozombie said:


> Thanks for looking and the comments. At least here when I show pictures of homemade rotting corpses I don't get strange looks like I do when I show them at work.


I can relate. I took a photo of my WIP ground breaker and showed it to my mom and my grandma mainly to show them what I do with all the newspaper they save for me, and I got some strange looks though they should be used to my weird creativity by now. People I work with don't really know how to take me.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

another great one!!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I really like the look of all your groundbreakers


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

awesomely , grossly creepy. Love it!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Good lookin corpse


----------

